# LED ring light for milling machine



## deverett (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm considering putting an LED ring light round the quill on my milling machine.

Although others who have done the same say it gives a vastly improved light on the subject, I remember reading somewhere that especially when the quill is low down the work is in shadow from the chuck.

So, to the question:  Would it be better to have a large diameter light ring say 100mm dia, or a smaller one that sits closely round the quill.  (Quill is 60mm dia, so perhaps 70 mm dia light).
The alternative could be a strip of LEDs mounted on either side of the head.

Anyone with experience - good or bad - your thoughts are welcome.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## dnalot (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the led light ring on my SX3 and it does put a nice light on the work but like you say it leaves a shadow in the center. So I also have two led spot lights on either side to eliminate the shadow. Together the lights do a great job and I would not be without them.

Mark T


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the G0704 mill, which has a square block for the head. I bought a roll of LEDS, I think it was 15 ft long, and attached a strip of them down each side of the mill head. it makes a great light with no shadow problem. The strip comes with a sticky back which I attached to some 1/2" aluminum angle i had on hand, and screwed the angle to the mill. I was afraid the sticky tape would not hold well on the bottom edge of the castings. It has held fine on the aluminum angle.


----------



## petertha (Jul 14, 2015)

RonGinger said:


> I bought a roll of LEDS, I think it was 15 ft long, and attached a strip of them down each side of the mill head. it makes a great light with no shadow problem. The strip comes with a sticky back which I attached to some 1/2" aluminum angle .


 
I'm interested in doing this. My 'study lamp' conversion experiment with LED bulb replacement is not bad, but the shadow is a bit irritating & some of the bulbs are actually kind of harsh white light on metal. I envision the dual strip is maybe like good close-up photography where light source is on either side? Plus it saves the center spindle area for other important do-dads like laser center finder or indicator holder.

Can you give me a link of good place to buy these strips & power supply required etc?


----------



## gld (Jul 14, 2015)

Not ring lights, but sure lights things up.
http://s1011.photobucket.com/user/gld2008embarqmailcom/library/Mill lights?sort=3&page=1


----------



## petertha (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Garry. That's pretty much exactly what I had in mind. I saw some 'strip LED lights' on ebay. Apparently you can cut between multiples of 3 LED's in a strip, so like very 3 or 6 or 9... I guess solder jumper wires between them & make whatever configuration you like. I never realized these even existed. Now I'm all pumped up. Some of my other machines can similarly benefit. 

But now I have to ask - is that what you did, or have you located a pre-made rectangular grid? (Cant quite tell by your pic in that regard).


----------



## gus (Jul 14, 2015)

OK .Gus jumping to get LED lights to. The shadows sure bother me.


----------



## deverett (Jul 15, 2015)

So, it seems ring lights do have their limitations.
In view of this, I'm now looking at bar lights, similar to eBay 191627486425.  These can easily be mounted on the side of the head and tilt / swivel as desired for optimum illumination.

Although more expensive than Garry's set-up, these are waterproof (although I don't use flood cooling) and for me, being an electronic ignoramus, much easier to wire up.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## rodw (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine is 120mm and it works a treat. The light source is omnidirectional and there are no shadows ever.


----------



## gld (Jul 15, 2015)

My leds are from DealExtreme.
http://www.dx.com/p/fd5630-48w-t10-...ght-car-reading-light-12v-266559#.VacW1vlViko


Sorry , should have put link in my other post.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/

From IKEA  $9.99 each.   I changed the base with a magnetic one, placed one on each side.


----------



## wm460 (Jun 25, 2016)

rodw said:


> Mine is 120mm and it works a treat. The light source is omnidirectional and there are no shadows ever.



Is this what you used Ron?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120mm-Di...288230?hash=item33ba154526:g:4PsAAOSwnNBXbhNh


----------



## rodw (Jun 26, 2016)

wm460 said:


> Is this what you used Rod?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120mm-Di...288230?hash=item33ba154526:g:4PsAAOSwnNBXbhNh



Pretty much like it. I did not buy it but a friend gave it to me in exchange for something else. He had bought 2 of them in one listing, maybe something like this one

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hot-2pcs...685416?hash=item20fcb52ce8:g:MLQAAOSw-7RVEoIe

THey still work a treat


----------



## wm460 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Rod, a couple on the way.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 28, 2016)

Beautiful!! I wanted to import the same but with my latest experience of missing items from the local post office I am a bit skeptical

Enjoy it


----------



## wm460 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have been told about the problem in your part of the world with your postal system by a friend over there, its a real bugger.
I received a package from India yesterday in a cloth bag sown shut and each corner was seal with wax.


----------



## RonW (Jun 4, 2020)

A few years ago I purchased, from Princess Auto in Canada, a LED ring light that attaches to the quill housing of a drill press with three rubber tipped thumb screws. It has a curly type cable from a magnetic switch box that clamps to the body of the drill and a "wall wart" power adapter for a supply. Works flawlessly for me and leaves next to no shadow. Haven't seen them around lately but if I do I'll re-post. I'll try and get a photo for you. Its about 3" internal diameter so should fit most shop size mill quills.
Ron W


----------



## RonW (Jun 4, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Fulton-Drill-Press-LED-Light/dp/B00A1Q0UQW
		


It looks like this one though a bit cheaper as I remember but it was a few years ago when our dollar was worth something
Ron W


----------



## Nibby2226 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi,
I added led ring lights my BF30 but found they really weren't bright enough +quill caused a shadow.  In the end I got some cheap 240V(UK) garden lights (see example image) and adapted them to take GU10 LED bulbs - these work great and are very bright.  I attached them to a flexible microphone arm for the lathe, cheaper than a bespoke machine light.


----------

